# Dilemma HD 7750 or Palit GTX 650? both priced the same



## ghemanth90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Planning to get a Graphic Card for my old PC

Below are my system's specs

CPU - Intel DC E5700 3GHZ
RAM - Transcend 2gb 1333 Mhz DDR3 
_ (will get a Transcend 4gb 1333 Mhz DDR3 while shopping for my GFX card)_
MB  - Gigabyte G41MT-S2
PSU - iBall 450W 
_(planning to get Cosair 450w after 3 months)_

Gaming resolution - 1366x768

Expectations - 30-35 FPS on med settings for upcoming 2013 games at 1366x768.

After decent analysis on various tech forums I have decide to go for Gigabyte Radeon HD 7750  as it comes with factory OC'd but yesterday I came across Palit GTX 650 in Flipkart priced same as Gigabyte HD 7750 at 7300 bucks. 
Should I opt for GTX 650 ??? as it assures 2-3 FPS higher than HD 7750.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Buying from flipkart??
Don't.
Get HD7770 From SMC, and you can get it inside your budget.

Otherwise GTX650 over HD7750, but not Palit GTX650. Consider buying from some  better manufacturer.


----------



## havoknation (Feb 4, 2013)

HD7770 is 8k. Stick to Sapphire or MSI


----------



## ghemanth90 (Feb 4, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Buying from flipkart??
> Don't.
> Get HD7770 From SMC, and you can get it inside your budget.
> 
> Otherwise GTX650 over HD7750, but not Palit GTX650. Consider buying from some  better manufacturer.



My budget is 7000.
I'm planning to buy the GFX card from a shop in Chennai. Most probably HD 7750, Gigabyte edition will be priced at 7000 I suppose.
I was shocked to find Palit GTX 650 card priced at rs.7300 at Flipkart as other GTX 650 cards are all priced well above 8500 that's why I was curious about GTX 650.

*Will my local 450W PSU will able to cope up with HD 7770 for 3 to 4 months? *& *Any chances of bottleneck using 7770 with my dual core E5700 3GHZ CPU?*

I'll get Corsair PSU after 3 months.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

> PSU - iBall 450W
> (planning to get Cosair 450w after 3 months)


then get the card also after 3 months unless you want to push your luck.btw entry level card is something like gt610.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

save up for HD 7770 mate, the wait is worth the bump in performance..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2013)

You already have 7000, so just save up 1000 more and get a 7770, it's worth it.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Among the two HD 7750 is a better option. But like all have adviced, save up and go for HD 7770 for 8k.


----------



## ghemanth90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok guys will save and get HD 7770 as advised.. Thanks all for your replies!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

ghemanth90 said:


> PSU - iBall 450W
> _(planning to get Cosair 450w after 3 months)_



It is advisable to upgrade it before you buy HD7770. For HD7750 your iball PSU might have worked, but For HD7770, you need to have a good PSU. And the least choice being Corsair VS450 or CX430V2.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

When in doubt go to anandtech 
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
So 650 is faster,

But here we compare 7770 with 650: AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

So 7770>650>7750.

But listen to d6bmg, get a cheap corsair psu for 2.3k: CORSAIR SMPS 430CXV2UK

That iball psu will be death of your system, if you can't change psu get 7750.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

+1 for 7770. 

and CX430V2.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

Otherwise get CX430V2 @ 2.3k and get used 7770 @ 5k in TE/E. If you have luck you can get it much cheaper also.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

^^TE/E ?? 7770@5k??? you joking?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> When in doubt go to anandtech
> AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
> So 650 is faster,
> 
> ...



i think that benchmark is 1yr old as with recent amd drivers have boosted all '7xxx' series gpu.they both are same in performance but for the price/performance hd 7750 is winner!


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 5, 2013)

^Get the HD 7770 eyes closed


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> i think that benchmark is 1yr old as with recent amd drivers have boosted all '7xxx' series gpu.they both are same in performance but for the price/performance hd 7750 is winner!


The nVidia drivers are old too


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes i know that both drivers are old but amd driver had much improved than nvidia in many games in recent time.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Yes i know that both drivers are old but amd driver had much improved than nvidia in many games in recent time.


Yeah but not that much, 7750 is not faster than 650.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

@OP: so, decided on anything??


----------



## ghemanth90 (Feb 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @OP: so, decided on anything??



Decided to save my money for HD7770 & new PSU.. Most probably I'll get those next month..


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^TE/E ?? 7770@5k??? you joking?



At the time of posting that comment, there were bunch of offers in TE/E for 7770@5k(even lesser). Which is a good option IMO.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 11, 2013)

there is one Gigabyte HD 7770 on Ebay for Rs 8090.. if you apply coupon, it can come as low as 7.4K..with free shipping
Best deal in the internet IMO


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> there is one Gigabyte HD 7770 on Ebay for Rs 8090.. if you apply coupon, it can come as low as 7.4K..with free shipping
> Best deal in the internet IMO


Its about 7.5k in kolkata in anyway.

And as I had said in the past, Gigabyte India does not recognize nor service graphic cards in India, so if it borks, then 7.5k down the drain.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2013)

> And as I had said in the past, Gigabyte India does not recognize nor service graphic cards in India, so if it borks, then 7.5k down the drain.


^Are you sure  I thought it was only in Odisha
What are the other reliable brands ? except sapphire & MSI ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Are you sure
> What are the other reliable brands ? except sapphire & MSI ?


Yes, gigabyte gpus are imported by third party and will not get any official support from Gigabyte India/Accel Frontline.

*The only trust worthy brands are:*
*nVidia:* MSI, Asus, Zotac, 
*AMD:* MSI, Asus, Sapphire and maybe powercolor(a bit doubtful).


----------

